
Show HN: Lean App Toolkit [pdf] - getboundless
https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/lean-app-toolkit/LeanAppToolkit.pdf
======
getboundless
Lean Apps Create Winning Startups.

What it's for: Entrepreneurs have a difficult time finding actionable advice
when getting started with an idea. Many of us waste a lot of time and money
building an app that nobody wants. The Lean App Toolkit uses Lean Startup
methodologies to provide a step-by-step plan for validating an app idea and
defining an MVP. Entrepreneurs interested in building sustainable companies
rather than just growth machines bound for an investor exit will find the Lean
App Toolkit essential! It helps build a foundation for mobile and web app
businesses that generate revenue from day 1.

Looking for feedback from entrepreneurs!

-Paul

